# Carbon Fibre Wrap



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good! I want an sriV badge so bad, but I don't know where to get them. Lol


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Looks good! I want an sriV badge so bad, but I don't know where to get them. Lol


EBAY or AMAZON.

TO THE OP: I HATE YOU! GTFO! I love the holden look sooooo much more... wish I could import one! Nice ride bro!


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

How did you install them? And was it easy?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

lowmid said:


> How did you install them? And was it easy?


Search Google or youtube for how to install vinyl. Pretty much every variant of video on how to install. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

I really dig the grill. So jealous. Aussies get all the cool factory appearance styling and all the cool n wacky colors.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

i got the carbon wrap done by a professional cost me $250


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Loooks really good man; love the grill, and the Holden style more in general. Definitely worth the money, I would pay a pro to do it too.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Search Google or youtube for how to install vinyl. Pretty much every variant of video on how to install.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Thanks man... Will do that.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I had carbon fiber on my interior. It *wasn't* easy putting on but it looked clean. I ended up taking it off and plastidipped it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on getting it right on the trunk! My 1st time I didn't follow the pattern when doing vinyl on multiple areas.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Congrats on getting it right on the trunk! My 1st time I didn't follow the pattern when doing vinyl on multiple areas.


 i got mine done by a professional i am really happy with the result a lady drive a mercedes AMG commented on it too and ask me what was the brand of my car i said its a Cruze :grin:


----------

